# Tournament Cheaters



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Was in Devils Lake this weekend doing some fishing and had to stop by for the weigh-in on Saturday. Hustad, did you drop your phone in the water or what? :x :lol:

Anyway, heard some disturbing news about a couple guys in the tournament finding a dog-leash hanging from a branch in the water. They went and investigated and ended up pulling up a steel dog kennel w/ "5" 5 lb walleyes in it I believe. The wardens should have left em' there and kept a close eye when the guys came to get them. Bad move on their part IMO! It just sux that people need to be like that and esp for a tournament where 1st place is only $5000. I just really hope they've found or find out who these guys are.

I remember hearing of a similar ordeal taking place at Devils Lake a few years ago too.

:eyeroll:


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

http://www.dakotawalleye.com/gallery/album01?&page=7

Check this bad boy out.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

$5000, $500, or just $5 bucks. It doesn't matter to some people. If money is involved they'll do whatever it takes to get it. 
Honesty and credibility are dying trends in today's society I'm afraid...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

bandman said:


> Hustad, did you drop your phone in the water or what? :x :lol:


I got a lot of that this weekend. :lol: My cell phone wouldn't stop ringing and it was taking away from fishing so I shut it off.

When you mix fishing and money stuff like this probably happens more than anyone thinks IMO. But I have never fished a tourney so I have no experience with it...I'm too afraid it'll wreck my passion for fishing.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> I got a lot of that this weekend. :lol: My cell phone wouldn't stop ringing and it was taking away from fishing so I shut it off.
> When you mix fishing and money stuff like this probably happens more than anyone thinks IMO. But I have never fished a tourney so I have no experience with it...I'm too afraid it'll wreck my passion for fishing.


I hear ya cluckin' big chicken.. :wink: It's too bad though b/c I was just callin to tell you that we got into the 6-9 lbers like crazy and were lookin for some assistance b/c the arms were gettin sore and the bait was running low.  Oh well, maybe next time. :lol:


----------

